

IBM Supercomputer Takes on Human Champions on 'Jeopardy' - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2010/12/14/ibm-supercomputer-takes-on-jeopardy-stars/

======
grellas
Link to detailed backgrounder from the NY Times on "What Is IBM's Watson"
([http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/20/magazine/20Computer-t.html...](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/20/magazine/20Computer-t.html?hp)),
with lively HN discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1436625>.

The linked piece above discusses in depth the fascinating history of how
Watson came about and how it manages to mimic human intelligence, with
interesting asides about such issues as how the machine occasionally messes up
in response to certain questions and the skill level of human play that it
takes to beat it. A very informative discussion of the AI issues.

------
DupDetector
Same story, different source, no comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2003637> \- nytimes.com

